# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2007)

[align=center]*Another glorious day on RO! I think Silvie is off at school and I thought I'd get things going for this post.*

We find all sorts of things going on but here are a few I noted:


Here'swishing *Okiron* a Very Happy Birthday!!![/align]
[align=center]







*Rosie* made a discovery today! it's pretty interesting actually!HELP![/align]
[align=center]




I think she'd like you to see the information about the E-card exchange, too. I know it's on the board somewhere! 
[/align]
[align=center]




*19 shopping days until Christmas! *[/align]
[align=center]*I left my wish list at the front door, k?thanks! *

*



*[/align]
[align=center]*Wabbitdad* took a _crazy trip_ to pick up* Lily,* a flemish giant, from *Gentle Giants*! She is worth it tho! What a doll! _Thanks to Lily and her expert back-seat driving,_ everyone made it home safe and sound and already getting spoiled apparently! [/align]
[align=center]


*Elf Mommy* needs toe-healing vibes! Can we all say "OUCH?"[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

HOLIDAY EMOTICONS FOR US TO USE CLICK HERE!
[/align]


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday! :balloons:


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 5, 2007)

Also to add in - Greta is taking orders for Santa Hats for the buns to support the Rescue fundraising effort.

Not to mention the Ornaments and the Christmas cards....

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30413&forum_id=7


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 5, 2007)

Also Michaela has the last of her exams tomorrow *I think*, so lets send lots of brainy vibes her way!:biggrin2::hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2007)

[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OKIRON!!!

:balloons::bunnydance:ink iris:arty::birthday:littlecake
*[/align] 



 I get to meet her tonight, guys...Danny and I are going to take her out to a movie! She didn't have any plans, so we just HAD to step in and do SOMETHING with her!  (We're also going to meet when we get our Flemmies. ) Don't worry...we'll take plenty of *:camera* tonight, too.


----------



## Michaela (Dec 5, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Also Michaela has the last of her exams tomorrow *I think*, so lets send lots of brainy vibes her way!:biggrin2::hug:


Yep I do Jess, thanks for remembering! :hug: I'll be so pleased when they are finished! 

:birthday Okiron! Hoe you guys have a great night!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Also Michaela has the last of her exams tomorrow *I think*, so lets send lots of brainy vibes her way!:biggrin2::hug:
> ...


Lol - that's ok!You'd better come on msn though missy when you have finished - no excuses!:hug2:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 5, 2007)

Last call for white bunny angel ornaments! I have exhausted my local supply, LOL! Lots of browns left, but the store is all out of white buns and won't be getting more for a while. TreasuredFriend will be mailing more to me in a day or two, so PLEASE let me know if you want a white bun now so I can tell her how many to send.

Here's the thread:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30238&forum_id=7

Can you guys put this on the blog tomorrow too?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you all for the healing vibes!!!

It's not broken, but it's one very bruised toe!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 5, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> TreasuredFriend will be mailing more to me in a day or two, so PLEASE let me know if you want a white bun now so I can tell her how many to send.


:wave2


----------

